# Disconnected Satellite hook up to Car so dealer does not bug me anymore.



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I got tired of the dealer emails and GM watching everything I did with my car. I pulled the gauge panel out and disconnected the two hookups behind the speedo. Pretty easy and now big brother
does not keep tabs on everything I do. I can stop wearing my tinfoil hat now....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ok


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seems a ton do work for something as easy as block a phone number.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Seems a ton do work for something as easy as block a phone number.


The link sends the information to my email and to GM. I did not want GM to know anything about what I was doing to the car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

meatheadgn said:


> I did not want GM to know anything about what I was doing to the car.


Spoiler alert: GM doesn't care what you do to your car.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Sure they do. Source of revenue, selling your whereabouts & doings to the government, Google, Microsoft, Carfax, etc.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What functionality did you lose by doing this?


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

meatheadgn said:


> I got tired of the dealer emails and GM watching everything I did with my car. I pulled the gauge panel out and disconnected the two hookups behind the speedo. Pretty easy and now big brother
> does not keep tabs on everything I do. I can stop wearing my tinfoil hat now....


Chevy has LoJack built into the vehicle computer. Besides onstar. My 2016 Cruze has 3 other forms of LoJack. I keep a burner phone on silent in between the seats and plugged into power so it automatically charges when the vehicle is turned on and I have an Apple AirTag hidden in my trunk. The dealership usually hides the LoJack behind the Climate controls inside the dash. That’s where mine was. 
Then there’s onstar. That’s built into the vehicle computer and communicates over 4G, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4.0, BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) and GPS. There is no way to stop them from knowing where your vehicle is and onstar records everything said and done, including spoken speech and how many times and how hard you press the brake or accelerator pedals. I know this because when I got into a minor fender bender and I rear ended someone, I called onstar and they informed me that their system records in 30 minutes intervals, that way if an accident occurs, they have the data that tells every single little thing you did and said. After 30 minutes without an incident, they say the system automatically deletes the recorded data, but I don’t believe that. If you want to go off the grid I would recommend a vehicle manufactured prior to 1996.

on a more positive note, I would just freaking talk about some **** so ****** up that they just turn yours off then stop listening, or make them laugh so ******* hard that their boss tells them to turn it off because they’re not getting any work done. Those should both work.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Sure they do. Source of revenue, selling your whereabouts & doings to the government, Google, Microsoft, Carfax, etc.


do you own an android phone, iPhone, a Wi-Fi hotspot, one of those free government phones? Do you have Internet or any smart devices at your home? Do you have a smart TV or smart speaker? The government and Big Tech are listening in and recording your data from those companies everyday. If you don’t believe me, research the company, “Ericsson.” That are a Telecommunications company based out of Taiwan that currently holds 100% of the 911 emergency routing and GPS data service to the entire United States and its government affiliate both Citizen and governmental alike. So when you call 911 Erickson is the company based in Taiwan that connects your call and provides the first responders and police with your gps location


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a phone, and I have the choice to turn it off, put it in a Faraday bag, etc. No choice with the car.


----------



## kykingdom (2 mo ago)

Really... you had to sign up for those Dealer Maintenance Notifications at some point, GM doesn't just *know* your email address without you giving it to them. So, because you spend a little too much time on conspiracytheory.com and can't take 5 minutes to login to my.gm.com and disable those notifications, you're just gonna rip the dash apart. Well played.

There is only *one* computer module in GM's Global A architecture that sends data from the vehicle and that is the OnStar module. This module communicates quite a lot of information about your car too... so much so that nobody is on the other end, sitting like they're listening to a friend that accidentally butt-dialed them, just waiting for them to fart or say something they didn't want us to hear. They've got better things to do than flip through the "stations" to see which car is going to have some late-night Betty talking about killing her husband, however amusing that might be. The OnStar module communicates with every other module in the vehicle, it has the ability to activate the engine immobilizer to kill the power to the vehicle in the event of theft, so with that much control, it should make sense that without it being plugged into the loop, the vehicle will not start (but there are workarounds for this discussed in other threads), the module obviously determines your GPS location, but it's also responsible for compass heading and keeping the time updated on your car automatically. It does *ALL* of this, every single bit of transmission, through the _*cellular network*_... not satellite. Verizon was the carrier contracted for 2G service, but in 2015 they switched carriers to AT&T and the new modules came with a WiFi hotspot. The hotspot can be disabled, the connection with OnStar can be minimized, but through teamwork and the Internet, there are ways to disable this completely and still be able to drive your car... and none of them include the senseless work you seem so proud of here.

On a final note, Ericsson is headquartered in Stockholm, Sweden... not Taiwan and if you've ever talked to someone else on a cellular phone, Ericsson is almost certainly responsible for that being possible. Other than branding on Sony Ericsson devices that were popular in the mid-2000's, they're a company you may not have heard of, but they provide a large portfolio of equipment that make up the backbone of the cellular network. While I have worked with the company on multiple occasions and found their engineers to be honest, intelligent people, their business practices in the upper ranks of the company have not been well-intentioned and have put profits ahead of ethics in recent years, leading to investigations and fines by the US.

Anyway, bottom line, don't remove the gas tank to fix a flat tire is all I'm sayin'.


----------

